# Sculpture by the Sea, Outdoor Exhibitions in Australia



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

Some nice photos of Sculpture by the Sea...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/10/sculpture-by-sea-outdoor-exhibition-at.html


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2014)

Awsome !   Sea, thanks.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you SeaBreaze. I'd been trying to find a gallery of this year's exhibits.

I've never seen the sculptures IRL because it involves a lot of hard walking to see them all but I really should make an effort to visit at least one of the beaches.


----------



## Raven (Oct 27, 2014)

The peacock sculpture is magnificent!
Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## Prairie dog (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow..what great photos & sculptures.Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------

